# New member, New SR40C



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just picked up one of these and have a quick question. It's advertised as a double action gun but I've found no way to decock the gun so what makes it double action. Glad I found your forum.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Did it come with an owner's manual? :watching:


----------



## Skarrde (Oct 14, 2012)

The Sr40c is a striker fire so there is no decocker. Just new to this as well but from what I gather striker fire guns are consider dao because as you pull on the trigger it pulls the pun back and releases it. You don't have to worry and decocking it, just leave it locked back. 

On that note make sure not to dry fire the gun without an empty magazine. With the mag disconnect you will do damage to the firing pin.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new Ruger!:smt1099


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and the welcome. I hadn't gotten a chance to read the manual yet and I didn't have it with me when I asked but I've read it now. Thanks again.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welocome


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

The SR40C is a great little gun. I am sure you will like it. It is essentially single action.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations, the SR40c is a great pistol, my main CC pistol for 2 years, i have found them to be accurate and completely dependable. Make sure to remove firing pin and clean the striker channel when you clean it, sometimes shipping oil and metal shavings will cause weak primer strikes. With minimal amount of care they perform flawlessly.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

Is the trigger as "gritty" as they say? Can the trigger be reworked does anyone know? I am considering this gun also as it is so affordable.


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

No complaints from me on the SR40, I've put around 300 rounds through it. I like it enough that I got the SR22 last weekend just to have some cheap shooting.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on your SR40c.
Great gun.

Enjoy and shoot safe.

Lateck,


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations - I never owned a Ruger I didn't love - great choice.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

No, it is not...and from someone who loves his SA/DA, and wheel guns......I think the trigger is great........SR40, it's my wife's.


s.archer said:


> Is the trigger as "gritty" as they say? Can the trigger be reworked does anyone know? I am considering this gun also as it is so affordable.


----------

